

Text Laundering - Confuse Duplicate Text Detectors - ed
http://cdixon.tumblr.com/post/291832725/text-laundering

======
toto
BTW, many duplicate text detector algorithms are not fooled by this kind of
transformation.

<http://www.dcs.shef.ac.uk/~sam/stringmetrics.html>

I use cosine similarity and it works fine for my needs. ;)

------
toto
Google Translate is not bijective. ;)

------
pmichaud
I don't get it. You can know fool google by stealing content, then rendering
it jibberish to a reader.

1) Couldn't you do this before? 2) What is the point of doing this?

~~~
falsestprophet
Achieving higher search engine rankings by building a network of seemingly
legitimate web pages that eventually link to a target page.

Everyone who ranks on commercially relevant SERPS seems to do this or, if they
are lazy, just buy links from these networks. Check the backlinks on any top
ranking commercial terms to see for yourself.

~~~
dhimes
Jesus, there is just so much that I don't know it sometimes seems like I'll
never catch up!

